# Havanese Rescue Inc.'s Annual Online Auction is underway.



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Havanese Rescue Inc.'s 16th Annual Online Auction to benefit Havanese Rescue Inc began on Saturday, Nov 12th, 2016 and will END at 3:00pm (Eastern) on Saturday, Nov 19th.

We have lots of unique items, even some for kitties!

I'll list a few items here: jewelry, collectibles, books and cd's, guitar lessons, portraits, trolley ride, a trip to Vail, CO. We also have clothing, hats, food dehydrators, a Nutri Ninja, and even a Nifty Fifty's Collectible Barbie.

I hope you'll take a look at what has been donated, and bid on some items. Havanese Rescue Inc. is an all volunteer organization. Our foster families provide food, shelter and love to all of our pups in rescue. HRI provides the rest, and vet bills are sky-rocketing the same way human health care has.

Here's the link to our auction site: Home

Any questions about the event? Email LAURA at [email protected]

Thank you for all the wonderful donations.

www.HavaneseRescue.com


----------

